# Got our BH!



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Finally!
We ended up with 54 points (out of 60). Not bad, but there are many things we need to fix before the SchH1.

Regardless, I'm excited to have BH on my dog and look forward to working towards the 1.

Oh, and yes he got a big steak last night


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding! Good for both of you


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! I'll try to post a video in the schutzhund section for some critique (and I'm sure there are many things that need to be corrected...)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done!!! :happyboogie:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congratulations! I know how much work goes into that... we trial in may!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

YAY congrats!

And in case I miss it early good luck Elisabeth


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats  that is awesome


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's awesome!!! 
Congratulating on your BH. That's a great accomplishment.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Super!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! That is great!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job, big congrats to you 2.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

Congratulation! I am looking forward of watching the video.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you!! On to the next level!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratz!!!


----------

